# Review: Monsooned Malabar



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Been drinking this all week and its been fantastic with that lovely smoky after taste, bought from (gasp) whittards as a present from my girlfriend, being one of the beans used in my favourite Baristas coffee I'm slowly taking apart the taste trying the individual beans on their own and I think my pallet is getting more tuned to coffee......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Monsooned Malabar is sometimes known as the Marmite of coffee.

People either love it or they hate it.

Quite distinctive tastes from the samples I have had over the past few years


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Had some this morning, bought from Imperial teas in Lincoln. Not had any for a while and thoroughly enjoyed the spicy almost smoky flavour.

Expensive shop though so not a place I would tend to use but when your passing the door you just have to indulge, will definitely get some from Hasbean once I have got through the "Dark side of the Moon" and Guatamala Finca beans I got at the same time.

Don


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Here I am again Also tried this at Harlequin, as a french press, on my third visit in two days lol presumably from Hasbeans very nice but there again I like marmite, still not able to distingush individual tastes but I hope that will come with time

Gaz


----------

